# Whopper CPU



## AgAuPtRh (Mar 19, 2007)

A Pentium Pro CPU weighs about 2.9 ounces.

This baby here weighs about 12.75 ounces and was just one of 132 others just like it that came from a mainframe computer.


----------



## Paige (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow!

How did you happen to come across that? Was a University selling its computer?

Paige


----------



## AgAuPtRh (Mar 23, 2007)

Every now and then Paige, A guy just happens to be in the right place at the right time. 

This CPU was one of 132 that came from a single mainframe computer. 132 of these operating one computer.


----------



## M-G-P (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice you lucky dog you :wink:


----------



## AgAuPtRh (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks MGP -- Makes a nice addition to a collection.


----------



## mike.fortin (Jun 4, 2007)

GSP--Steve--catfish--do any of you have any estimate on gold yield off this big chip? Is there gold in shiny black squares to? Mike.


----------



## catfish (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Mike:

It looks like you hit a home run:

I have never held one of those chips in my hands. But I have seen them in Old IBM Main frames back many years ago. It is called a TCM Chip from a 3081, 3083 or 3084 Computer. Depending on the size of the computer, they contained any where from 12 to 45 of these chips. I am sure there were other IBM Mainframe machines contained the same TCM Chips with diffwerent quantities.

I also have an E-book by Michael A. Kline dated 2005, when gold was going for $321.00 per ounce and he sez that the chip had over $100.00 worth of gold content at the going price of that date... At the rate he quoted, it could have approximately 1/3 of an ounce or about 10 grams. That would equate to over $215.00 at today’s market. That is a rough guess on my part going by what the author of this E-book states.

The chip is probably worth more as a collector’s item than what the gold content is. I see them selling on eBay for a good price, like a couple of hundred upwards. You may want to contact Jeepmud on eBay, he has sold some recently.

Catfish


----------



## Destroyer (Jun 5, 2007)

I bought a lot of stuff from JeepMud nice guy.


----------



## mike.fortin (Jun 11, 2007)

mike.fortin said:


> GSP--Steve--catfish--do any of you have any estimate on gold yield off this big chip? Is there gold in shiny black squares to? Mike.



Steve--Do you have any data on the value in these big chips? And is there gold in those shiny black looking squares on one side? I have a few and am wondering what is the best way to go with them. One I have is yellow not white ceramic. Thanks. Mike.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 11, 2007)

Mike,

Unfortunately, I haven't got any of them to test.

If the little squares have gold it would most likely be a backcoat and maybe some microscopic surface pads to connect the wiring to the dies.

Since you have a few you should run some tests of your own with a few different methods. I would be interested in what you find.

Steve


----------



## PhillipJ (Jul 23, 2007)

I just got 2 of these in the mail today. A little different style though.

I pryed off the heat sink and cracked one open. I found what looked like very little gold inside and in my opinion I think a 486 chip has more gold. But I won't know for sure untill I process it. There my be some PGM's in it too?

There is a lot of that greasy heat sink coumpound in it, and I am going to try boiling it in lye to get rid of that 1st.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 24, 2007)

Phillip,

Denatured alcohol and elbow grease should cut the heat sink compound very well. As a side note, the higher quality compounds use silver in the paste also.

Steve


----------



## synthetiklone (Mar 1, 2008)

catfish said:


> Hi Mike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hello, Catfish, wow, would there be any chance of sending me a copy of the ebook. I have quite a few of these huge chips, and have been gathering small amounts of info on them over the years, but nothing substantial.

If anyone is interested (collector wise) I can send or post what info I do have including the sintering process for the 100 plus ceramic layers, as quoted from a guy who worked in the development of them, now retired.

Thanks

T


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 8, 2008)

I recently purchased an SKS rifle, unissued by the governemt it came from. It was soaked and caked with cosmoline, which resembles petroleum based ear wax!

Gasoline removed the cosmoline no trouble. after the gun was free from this grease, I rinsed it with Birchwood Casey gun scrubber I had to re oil the entire gun, since gun scrubber will remove oils from your hands even, leaving them white. 

For this lighter grease you can also use Simple Green and rinse with rubbing alcohol or amonia after it soaks for a bit.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 9, 2008)

taylora said:


> Gasoline removed the cosmoline no trouble.



*Dead is a condition of many people that used gasoline as a solvent.* Please DO NOT promote things like that here. We try to be work safely. 

Smart people use Stoddard solvent for solvent. Seems to have a funny ring to it, doesn't it? Stoddard SOLVENT!

If you have no Stoddard, use mineral spirits-----or paint thinner. They are often one and the same. All burn, but gasoline will seek out flame and kill you. I thought everyone knew that. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 11, 2008)

I love the go-jo (or dollar store brand) hand cleaner, if it's stubborned grease or anything that mineral spirts would cut for that matter. Since it's a gel it stays and works for days if necessary. Then a good wipe down with alcohol or mild evaporating type solvent
Things cleaned with go-jo:
Old carhartt hat SOAKED in transmission fluid
Dump truck with years of grease and oil
Bumper bug guts

Sorry I'm off topic kinda


----------



## synthetiklone (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi, just getting back to the big chips,

I forgot I had made a website of my collection as it was back in 2003.. have a look, it has a picture of the big gold mcm's and many many more, ive also since collected many many more!

www.chips.5u.com - excuse popups/adds, werent there back in 2003!

In near future, I will be slowy going through beginning with my plain 386/486 cpu's and recovering refining the gold from them, and will move on to the rare old and unusual chips, and finally my prized mcm's.. PDP11 and gold RAM modules.. maybe 

Is there anyone interested in collecting these for historical purpose here? or just for the gold content?

Sadly, I have no time / interest for chip collecting anymore


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 26, 2008)

I set aside rare chips for my collection. Anything bizarre get's set aside and I'm also trying to keep "one of everything". I remove eproms, ICs etc. from boards before processing, these are set aside for future recovery but I know there are lots of rarities also. I have my favorite cpu's under glass in a display case.


----------



## synthetiklone (Jul 3, 2008)

I used to service computer equipment, and electronics in general, so began in the 80's collecting chips for fun. I thought, at the turn of the century, that maybe these oldies might be worth something someday, and was the reason for starting the website. Since then, I now see it has become a popular hobby amongst people able to source the material. I have grown bored with it, and as it probably wont be worth much in my lifetime, I've decided to collect just the gold inside 

SK


----------



## patgspot (Nov 10, 2008)

That looks like a RISC chip to me. I have a bunch of those. I dont think the heat sink is affixed with an adhesive because I had to saw one off the top of the chips that I have. I'll send a photo in my next post.


----------



## patgspot (Nov 12, 2008)

I missed that this cpu weighed in at over 12 ozs. Holy Cow that is a big chip. Much larger that the RISC chips I was talking about. But the construction look very similar. A white porcelain cpu with a bottom completely covered with gold plated pins. And a heatsink that was never meant to be removed.


----------

